

Facebook’s Upcoming Ad Platform - tilt
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2011/05/16/a-tour-of-facebooks-upcoming-ad-platform/

======
suking
Looks like new graphs, not a new platform...

------
ignifero
I 'd rather have a breakdown of how these ads perform wrt conversions, and how
they compare to adwords

~~~
chopsueyar
Anecdotal from April 2011...

[http://www.yasmara.web.id/2011/04/keyword-
advertising/keywor...](http://www.yasmara.web.id/2011/04/keyword-
advertising/keyword-advertising-experiment/)

